# Big Wreck



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

June 21 – Grande Prairie, AB @ Guitars and Wagons Festival
July 7 – Quebec City, QC @ Festival D’Été – Loto-Québec Stage – 8PM
July 13 – Kitchener, ON @ Big Music Fest
Sept 19 – Edmonton, AB @ Encore
Sept 20 – Calgary, AB @ Grey Eagle Event Centre
Sept 22 – Red Deer, AB @ Memorial Theatre
Sept 26 – Vancouver, BC @ Commodore
Sept 27 – Victoria, BC @ Club 9one9
Oct 01 – Medicine Hat, AB @ The Esplanade
Oct 03 – Saskatoon, SK @ O'Brians Event Centre
Oct 04 – Winnipeg, MB @ Burton Cummings Theatre
Oct 05 – Thunder Bay, ON @ Thunder Bay Community Auditorium
Oct 09 – London, ON @ London Music Hall
Oct 10 – Hamilton, ON @ Hamilton Place Theatre
Oct 11 – Montreal, QC @ Corona Theatre
Oct 14 – Peterborough, ON @ Showplace Theatre
Oct 16 & 17 – Toronto, ON @ Danforth Music Hall​


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Excellent news


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

hopefully theres more dates...leavin a good chunk of the Country out!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

October 10 Hamilton Place.

Hmmmm. 

I loved the Oaf and That Song.

I'd pay good money to see Thornley play and sing.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Caught them at the Burlington Sound of Music last year: Ian kicked a$$ & took names!


----------

